# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My wonderful and somewhat curious Test Enanthate log

## HeadForTheHills

Grab a proteinshake and some energybars - this might be a long (but interesting) read.

So, here we are, at the doorstep of something strange and scary. 
As I log my progress here, I will first say alittle about myself, and then proceed with my thoughts and feelings along the way.

I am a 34 year old man who has been working out alot in my 20s, allthought it was martial arts and not lifting weights. A few years back I started learning how to lift properly and gave it a good shot. Some gains were made, but nothing significant. Last year my friend (let's call him BWAAAAGGH) wanted us to start teaming up at the gym and get serious. It was great - I grew in a natural rate, taking Jack3d as pre workout supplement, Cell-Tech Pro as creatine mix, and lots and lots of protein, both through shakes and food. 

One day, BWAAAAGGH suggested we started on testosterone injections, and hey while we're at it, some orals as well. It would be great fun for sure, and soon enough we would be feared greek gods striding through the streets dressed in red cape and scepter in hand. Sounded awesome!

But oh, there were a few problems.

Problem number 1: First of all, I have had a huge anxiety of needles. I have had it since I was very young, and is not very logical. My friends have been telling me "but it doesn't hurt much", and they just haven't gotten the point. It's not about the pain, it's anxiety. The pain BEFORE the pain, if you will! As a grown up man I would find myself having to take a flu shot or something, sweating all day, getting headaches, starting to cry, or even faint. Men don't like to admit they have anxiety, it's not considered very "manly". But there I was with one, and it's damn hard to hide it when this kind of suggestion comes up. It would mean taking a needle and inject yourself with it, once, maybe twice a week! To me - unthinkable. At the same time, hey maybe this was a good time to deal with my anxiety and get rid of it once and for all?

Problem number 2: The wife. I love my wife to death, she is awesome. But she is at the same time very dramatic, and would cause hell if she ever found out I was juicing up. She made clear that if I ever used dr*gs (meaning for recreational purposes - [here i listed up some different types, but apparently the forum won't allow me to do that since I am below 25 posts]) she wouldn't be able to be with me anymore. Some might say this is a bit too much, but the backstory here is a very bad history with dr*g use / people using dr*gs. I totally understand her side of it. At the same time, jumping on the testosterone carousel might not be in the same category? I am not so sure, it might be for her, but at least it's a gray area and I am guessing I would get away with it if she found out. 
Oh. Did I mention she is a doctor?

Problem number 3: I am a fairly successful musician, and I perform around the world every second week or so. I attract thousands of people on my performances, and I love my life. Living the dream you could say! The problem is travelling - I do have to travel alot. I worry about having to suddenly travel and miss my scheduled shots.

Now for how I planned to solve these problems.
The first one, well, there's not many ways to do this. Man up and deal with it, and hope that after a few shots I would be able to cope. Deal with your fears by facing them. Read on, my friend, and you'll see how this went.
The second problem would be an ongoing thing. I want to hide this whole project as long as possible to avoid discussions. The way I am thinking is that what I am gonna do is legal, and it's something I would be doing to myself. She would say it's dangerous and she would worry alot. She IS a doctor, and I expect her to find out one day sooner or later. Hopefully later.
As when it comes to the third problem, I am setting up scheduled shots for monday and thursday. Most travelling is in the weekends, so this will hopefully work out. I'm gonna do some more research as well when it comes to changing days if I have to. I am not gonna travel across borders with test.

BACKSTORY DONE I guess!
So let's go straight to yesterday. My friend BWAAAAGGH called me up around 8 in the evening saying "it's time. come now." Holy shit, it was going DOWNS. My fear started kicking in, I stuttered something in lines of "uhm. yes. haha. yes. ok see you there." I walk up to my wife and with a sweaty face and shaking hands look into her confused eyes and go:

"Hi."

At that moment I knew this was gonna go bad if I didn't pull myself together. She is a smart woman and I don't have much lying experience. "What's wrong?" she asked. I tried to calm the **** down, and say that I was feeling a bit sick, but BWAAAAGGH (hm i might need to change this alias at one point) wanted me to come over. It sounded serious, so couldn't keep him waiting! Hey it was true-ish, no need to give me the bad eye.

You know when you reeeeally have to take a piss, and you are on your way home? The closer you get to the bathroom the more you have to go? Well, the closer I got to my friends place the more scared I got. I wanted to turn and go back home every second, but managed to get there eventually, meeting our link in the door. Our guy was gonna teach us how to do things, what to do and what not to do. If we didn't have someone to do that I would never have even considered this. Some of you in this forum might take these things for granted, but I didn't even know how to break the Test E vial up, where to inject, what to do if "something happens". He gave himself an injection in the thigh first, and then he gave me one. SCARIEST SHIT I EVER EXPERIENCED. It went well, wasn't too painful, and then it was BWAAAAGGH's turn (you know what, suggest some names for my friend, i'll change it in later posts) and he refused to lie down for it, him being a manly man and all wanted to take it standing up. Good for you, sir!

The rest of the night, I'll make it short. Trying to sleep was next to impossible. I wasn't in pain, I didn't get a fever or get sick, there was nothing "wrong", I just couldn't sleep. Thinking about it kept me up, and when I finally fell asleep at 5 in the morning, getting up at 6 for my workout session felt out of reach. And sure enough, waking up one hour later I found myself too weak to go. And when I say weak, I mean not being able to hold my phone to send a text that I wasn't coming. Slept for a few more hours and felt much much better.

And here we are!
Will follow up with posts as this progresses.

HEAD FOR THE HILLS!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Oh, right, some info perhaps?
Plan is to take 250mg of Test E monday and thursday.
We do have some dbol as well, but I have decided not to take it since it's my first run. My buddy is going all out here.
Also, we got some Letro. Our link says it's all we need. People on different forums have mixed opinions about it, see my first post in the PCT section to see what I mean (nobody seems to know).

There it is!

----------


## JackSwole

Well, if the music business doesn't work out for you... at least you'll have a future in writing. I'll be following along for sure - if for no other reason than pure entertainment value. Great post man.

----------


## JonnyConcrete

Sounds good bro. What's your diet like?

----------


## MickeyKnox

yeah man, fabulous post! can't wait for the next installment. and times two on the fall back - your writing skills are terrific. what's the name of your band? kidding..haha

i'm also interested in your diet. and could you please post your complete cycle, including PCT, *here* so we all have a look? 

thanks and good luck!

----------


## C-BuZz

Yeah, pretty cool story bro. But I reckon you should probably be honest with your girl, it is fairly deceitful. It's going to be a hell of a lot worse if she finds out & you didn't tell her about it.

----------


## JackSwole

> Yeah, pretty cool story bro. But I reckon you should probably be honest with your girl, it is fairly deceitful. It's going to be a hell of a lot worse if she finds out & you didn't tell her about it.


Completely agree. When I first told my wife I was considering doing this, she was not on board, to say the least. However, I say her down talked to her about it, explained the serious misconceptions that surround AAS. I even had her watch 'Bigger, Stronger, Faster' and a few YouTube videos. She's come around now and we have an agreement that the first time I lose my temper out of the norm, I'm off. Hopefully, you can come up with something too.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Completely agree. When I first told my wife I was considering doing this, she was not on board, to say the least. However, I say her down talked to her about it, explained the serious misconceptions that surround AAS. I even had her watch 'Bigger, Stronger, Faster' and a few YouTube videos. She's come around now and we have an agreement that the first time I lose my temper *out of the norm,* I'm off. Hopefully, you can come up with something too.


so if you beat her more than once a week, that's it huh? she's putting her foot down?  :Wink:

----------


## JackSwole

^^^ LOL, yeah that's the running joke around here.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Hello my new friends!
I'll make a couple of posts. First up, a story I like to call

* HONESTY *

It's a true story, and I am sure you will appreciate it. Here we go!
So, I have this other friend. Or, well, I am not sure if we are friends anymore. He doesn't answer the phone anymore, I am pretty sure he thinks I am a dick. It's a long story.
But I digress! I had this friend, as previously mentioned. We met at martial arts school, trained alot, and after a while started sharing stories from our lives. One day he told me that in addition to his girlfriend, he had one more! ooooh snaaaap, that's not gonna end well, I told him - and urged him to choose one and leave the other, and never speak of it again. He thought of it for a while, turned to me, and said :

"No. Honesty is better. If I'm HONEST to them both, they will appreciate my honesty and respect me for it."

Before I managed the good old slow motion movie cliché "nnnoooooooo!" he was off to be honest about everything.
Now, before the conclusion of this story, and I am sure you my readers already can guess, I will come with one thought. If you are ALWAYS honest, that's the best thing. If you do something DISHONEST and then be honest about your dishonesty, that won't necessarily end well. And that's exactly what happened to my friend. His girlfriend #1 got sad and left him, girlfriend #2 got sad and left him, they never spoke with him again, and he ended up sad and lonely and bitter. The world is sadly not like the romantic comedies out there, where the guy screws up, his girlfriend leaves him, then he "understands" his mistakes, becomes a better person, and they find eachother again in a beautiful sunset by a beach I could never afford to go to.

The end!

Now, for my situation. I already feel a bit dishonest by doing something I know she wouldn't like. If I told her before my first pin on monday, she would have refused, and we wouldn't have been writing / reading this thread right now. Anyways, now that we in this thread have become good friends, you have persuaded me that what I have done is wrong, and I should definately tell my wife. Did I tell you she is a very dramatic person? We met at martial arts school, she is very good at hitting very hard.

I am considering waiting a few weeks until I am medically more confident it will surely work out. Thoughts?

HEAD FOR THE HILLS!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> yeah man, fabulous post! can't wait for the next installment. and times two on the fall back - your writing skills are terrific. what's the name of your band? kidding..haha
> 
> i'm also interested in your diet. and could you please post your complete cycle, including PCT, *here* so we all have a look? 
> 
> thanks and good luck!


Hah! My band.. let's just say I make electronic music. I'll post some photos of my shows eventually.

Diet: I haven't had a set diet until now. Tonight I am gonna prepare some chicken meals and stack it in tupperware for the whole week. Thinking 150-200 grams per meal, and some boiled broccoli for taste stuck in there. One before working out (I work out at 7 in the morning), one shortly after, and the third one around 2 o clock. Then, for dinner I will change it up a bit - heavy on the steaks and fish. Protein shakes, stack up on creatine (Cell Tech), start my day with a few scoops Jack3d. Will also take these huuuuge pills of vitamin / mineral supplements which BWAAAAGGH got me, they look quite intimidating! Fish oil because I was told it's awesome.
I am not very good at this food thing, I might have to balance it out once I start it !

My complete cycle is pretty simple: 250mg Test E every monday and thursday. No orals. (BWAAAAGGH is going with some cute heart shaped dbol in addition to that, I'm not gonna.) for 10 weeks.
PCT : well, I have Letro. I still have problems in getting answers in how the best way to use Letro as PCT, and my link tells me that for my cycle it's better to just have Letro handy and it should be fine. I am a bit unsure though, and I am looking into getting some Nolva from this other guy, but who knows man. Not me! My first post in this forum was a question if Letro could work as PCT or if I should do something else. People didn't seem to know for sure! So much bro-science.

HEAD FOR THE HILLS!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Interesting read bru and I wish you luck with your cycle. However with all this travelling for your musical career, are you confident you maintain a strict diet and training regime?

----------


## ghettoboyd

letro is an a.i and a powerfull one at that...it is to be used on cycle if estrogen type side appear to combat gyno...the problem with letro as opposed to aromasin is that it kills most if not all estrogen in the body and the fact is you need estrogen to some degree to grow...you need to do some reasurch in the pct forum so you can become familliar with a standard pct comprised of serms like nolva/clomid...thats what you need for a proper pct...dont listen to those that say you dont need pct cus its your first cycle or whatever...they dont have your best intrest in mind...goodluck...

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> Interesting read bru and I wish you luck with your cycle. However with all this travelling for your musical career, are you confident you maintain a strict diet and training regime?


This is of course a bit of a problem, BUT i do have a strict raider and I usually have no problems setting my meal demands. I usually leave out on fridays and come back on sundays, so as long as they stick to my demands I'll be fine. I CAN refuse a gig unless they do as I say, and some times I simply find my own restaurant and go nuts. Off-weekend gigs is usually just for tours, and I won't put up any until the cycle is over... when I will perform in my Leonidas cape and sword! *fingers crossed*

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> letro is an a.i and a powerfull one at that...it is to be used on cycle if estrogen type side appear to combat gyno...the problem with letro as opposed to aromasin is that it kills most if not all estrogen in the body and the fact is you need estrogen to some degree to grow...you need to do some reasurch in the pct forum so you can become familliar with a standard pct comprised of serms like nolva/clomid...thats what you need for a proper pct...dont listen to those that say you dont need pct cus its your first cycle or whatever...they dont have your best intrest in mind...goodluck...


I do agree. I'll try to get some Nolva as soon as possible!
Letro is good to have handy in case of emergencies as I understand.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hah! My band.. let's just say I make electronic music. I'll post some photos of my shows eventually.
> 
> Diet: I haven't had a set diet until now. Tonight I am gonna prepare some chicken meals and stack it in tupperware for the whole week. Thinking 150-200 grams per meal, and some boiled broccoli for taste stuck in there. One before working out (I work out at 7 in the morning), one shortly after, and the third one around 2 o clock. Then, for dinner I will change it up a bit - heavy on the steaks and fish. Protein shakes, stack up on creatine (Cell Tech), start my day with a few scoops Jack3d. Will also take these huuuuge pills of vitamin / mineral supplements which BWAAAAGGH got me, they look quite intimidating! Fish oil because I was told it's awesome.
> I am not very good at this food thing, I might have to balance it out once I start it !
> 
> My complete cycle is pretty simple: 250mg Test E every monday and thursday. No orals. (BWAAAAGGH is going with some cute heart shaped dbol in addition to that, I'm not gonna.) for 10 weeks.
> PCT : well, I have Letro. I still have problems in getting answers in how the best way to use Letro as PCT, and my link tells me that for my cycle it's better to just have Letro handy and it should be fine. I am a bit unsure though, and I am looking into getting some Nolva from this other guy, but who knows man. Not me! My first post in this forum was a question if Letro could work as PCT or if I should do something else. People didn't seem to know for sure! So much bro-science.
> 
> HEAD FOR THE HILLS!


you need to eat more bro..seriously. you cant skip from pwo am meal until 2pm without putting food in your mouth?? eat something clean(protein, cplex carb,) at least one or two more times before 2pm. 

and make sure you have a SOLID pct on hand like nolva AND clomid. this is your first cycle and you want to be double sure your bases covered - you don't know how your body is going to react and finding out the hard way will not be pretty. having letro on hand is always a good idea. but unless you know what you're doing, that's like trying to train a budgie bird with a 12 gauge shotgun. 

i would recommend Aromisin(Stane) 12.5mg eod on cycle as well if you can get it. and i think hcg is out because of the additional needles required. too bad though - great stuff for your "boyz"..prevents testicular atrophy. 

anyway, a standard pct for a beginner is something like this:

Clomid : 50/50/50/25
Nolva: 40/40/20/20
DAA (test booster) 

and here is a sample diet for you to use as a template: 

Meal Plan

5 eggs(2 whole)
2 Multi-Grn w/Ntrl P Butter 
1 Orange

Snack = Banana or Yogurt/Whey/Ntrl P Butter

2 Fillet fish or 15 med shrimp or chicken breast or tuna
1/2 cup Broccoli or sweet potato
1/2cup Brown rice
1 Banana

WORKOUT

(during workout)
25 grams whey isolate
5 grams BCAA
5 grams creatine

(post workout)
50 grams whey isolate
10 grams glutamine
5 grams BCAA
DAA

PWO Meal 30min later..
Tuna (no mayo)
10 Almonds

2 Fillet fish or 15 med shrimp or chicken breast or tuna
1/2 cup Brown Rice or sweet potato
1/2 cup Broccoli 

Snack = 5oz Tuna and 10 Almonds

Bedtime Meal
250ml Cottage cheese
25g Whey Protein 

any other questions, just keep plugging away in here. there's heap of solid info and experience right here in these forums.

good luck

----------


## HeadForTheHills

GOT IT! 

Thanx for the meal advice. Man oh man, I'm gonna be stuffin myself like a turkey on christmas, aren't I ? Sounds awesome! I'll try this diet EXACTLY.
The PCT also sounds logical. Having some problems finding it though! I'll work on that.

Thanx again!

HEAD FOR THE HILLS!

----------


## JAB1

ar-r banner at top of page- they have ai and pct avail, look no further...

Took me a while to understand all the names and abbriviations when I started researching too.
AI (aromitase inhibitor)-to be taken on cycle. Some people say just have it on hand. Others say take it sparingly to be proactive. I take adex(liquidex form ar-r) at .25mg eod(every other day), my first cycle and would rather prevent issue than treat it.
SERM-for pct(post cycle treatment) Nolva and clomid are what everyone seems to recommend for basic cycles

----------


## DeadlyD

This is a great read, I will be following, I'm am starting the exact same cycle today!! Good luck

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> ar-r banner at top of page- they have ai and pct avail, look no further...


I am very uncertain if that will get past customs... I will do some research!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I am very uncertain if that will get past customs... I will do some research!


it has no problem going to the US or Canada or UK..but a bit sticky in Aussie land i think. where are you on this great planet of ours?

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> it has no problem going to the US or Canada or UK..but a bit sticky in Aussie land i think. where are you on this great planet of ours?


Norway.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Norway.


post your question in here and you'll have an answer shortly:

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...S#.TzwJTVF3k34

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Good morning my new friends! From now on I'll try to start my updates with pure data, and then maybe some storytelling. For your entertainment, of course! (also, been browsing through these threads I always wanted some more personal thoughts on things and not just pure updates).

*WORKOUT SESSION : BACK*

(PS: I have a history of a weak back so I am not pushing it too much. Please be nice.  :Smilie: 

*Deadlifts*
80kg x 8
90kg x 8
90kg x 10 (with straps)
Personal comment: _Having a bad grip, been trying to avoid straps for a while to strengthen it, but will use it more from now on_

*Pulldowns*
47.3kg x 10
54.3kg x 8
Personal comment: _Feeling good, increase next week_

*Rows, tight grip*
59kg x 8
59kg x 8
Personal comment: _Not too happy with my form, don't increase next week and focus on better form_

*Dumbbell rows*
35kg x 8
37.5kg x 8
Personal comment: _Feeling good, increase next week_

*Back extentions*
5kg x 12
5kg x 8
Personal comment: This exercise gives me good pump in my lower back. Keep same level for next week. Focus on good form due to weak back.

General comment: _I have had backproblems for many years, it's ok now but I don't want to push it too much. Two months back I went for 100kg in deadlifts, fell out of form and got damage, set me back a few weeks. Slowly increase in deadlifts next week, maybe add 5kg max, and see how it goes - use belt and straps. Be careful, future HeadForTheHills!_

*ANXIETY UPDATE*
Today was time for second pin. As mentioned before, I have serious needle anxiety - it's not a fear of pain, it's unlogical fear which makes me freak out. When I took the first pin on Monday I had an experienced guy who did everything for us, taught us how to do it, and set the needle. I freaked out as always, but at least I didn't start crying like a baby girl and fainted all over the place. To me it was a great success, even though I was very unhappy. Today was the first day me and BWAAAAGGH were gonna do this without professional assistance. I set on him and he set on me. BWAAAAGGHs buttcheek looked like a WARZONE (no homo), a pretty nasty black and blue circle where the pin was set on Monday. Decided to turn the other cheek (bdm pssh!) and I am pretty pleased with myself. He then fixed me up in a very heterosexual fashion too, and I was very surprised how little freaked out I was! To me this is AMAZING news. I might actually get past my worst angst and have it dealt with. I am not ready to sort myself out, but maybe that will work out later on. High five!

*STORYTELLING TIME : THE GLOVES*
So, after our link sorted us out on Monday, we figured we needed some supplies. You know, alcohol for sterilization, cotton, some gloves... we are pretty thurough with the hygiene. I don't want to look like a makak monkey (google search that and you'll get it) not do I need to have the lean junkie look when I take a shower at the gym. So far so good, no sores or warzone there yet. Anyways, BWAAAAGGH got the alcohol and cotton, as well as correct pins (we had the wrong ones before), and I went to get some gloves. I enter a local pharmacy and realize I had no idea what to ask for.
"Good sir! Some rubber gloves, please!"
"Sure, we got gloves. Do you need vinyl or latex?"
"... ... I don't know!" (Feeling a bit silly here)
"What do you need them for?" (oh snap!)
"... uhm... you know... sore treatment?"

I got sort of a funny look at first, then a weeeeird smirk. Tell you what, go to youtube and search for "sexy smile", the first video that pops up ... that's the way he looked at me. Remember, I am a bit paranoid at this point, breaking the law type of feeling, even though I'm not. So I responded the best way I could at the time: (see video again). Perfect!

Today I'm gonna head down to the supermarket and get me a bunch of tupperwear and get serious with my diet (yes, MickeyKnox, I am listening to your tips!)
I do have to figure out how to administer that diet though, as the first thing I do in the morning is work out. I start my sessions at 6:30 in the morning, Monday/Tuesday/Thursday/Friday.
Starting on cardio exercises in addition to this in the afternoons after the weekend.

So, as always, HEAD FOR THE HILLS!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Oh, week looks like this:

Mondays: Chest and biceps
Tuesdays: Legs
Thursdays : Back
Fridays: Shoulders and triceps

Might change the program a bit, BWAAAAGGH has a few in his book.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

I'm not a big guy, nor am I very strong. At the same time, I see a good progress in what I am lifting, which I like to see as the most important thing. If I can keep increasing the weights I am lifting, then I assume I am doing something right. I try to do everything "correct", no jerking or explosive moves, and always lift then lower slowly. I feel better burn if I don't rush it. 

*WORKOUT SESSION : SHOULDERS AND TRICEPS*

*Millitary press*
40kg x 8
40kg x 8
40kg x 8
Personal comment: _have had good gains in shoulders lately, will increase next week_

*Upright rows and flies*
32.5kg x 12 / 7kg x 12
32.5kg x 12 / 7kg x 10
Personal comment: _The flies right after the upright rows buuuurns through my shoulders! Will increase next week to try to max at 8 reps._

*Shrugs*
60kg x 12 + 30kg x 15
60kg x 12 + 30kg x 15
Personal comment: _Will increase next week to 70kg and 40kg_

*Frontraise plate*
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
Personal comment: _Tried 20kg plate but was too heavy. Keep same size plate for at least another week._

*Bench, tight grip*
50kg x 10
60kg x 8
60kg x 8
Personal comment: _Feels good, will try to increase next week._

*Pushdowns*
32kg x 12
32kg x 10
32kg x 10
Personal comment: _Up from 27kg last week and felt good, should try one level up next week even._

*Skullcrushers*
25kg x 8 + 10 benchpress tight grip
25kg x 8 + 12 benchpress tight grip
Personal comment: _At this point I was pretty empty. Still gives me a pretty decent pump. Stick to same weight next week and then look to increase._

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*How I feel:* Normal, healthy
*Anxiety level:* Much better. I might get through this and sort out my issues.
*Diet:* Not good enough, but starting this weekend to prepare meals for a week at a time to make sure I can keep a tight regime.
*Injection site pain:* A bit sore, not too much, it's weird though, I can sit down and I don't feel a thing, but wake up in the middle of the night feeling like someone pinches my ass. Get sad realizing it's not my girl but needle pain  :Frown:  Wake up and it's gone again. Funny jokes, body! ha ha!

*Other:* My link can't get me Nolva. I am not sure if I can order it online without getting into problems. I have a jar of dbol which I am not gonna use, and I just got a batch of VAR too, but without any Nolva I am not even gonna consider that. I do have my Letro handy, but I am smart enough to realize this is my first cycle and should stick to pure test injections for now. I need to find other suppliers so I can get PCT stash, it's gonna be difficult. I have a show this weekend, and next weekend I am playing in two different countries. Really looking forward to the shows, they are gonna be huge.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Also, really need to get a picture taken this weekend or early next week. I'll regret it at the end of the cycle if I don't.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> ....*Other:* My link can't get me Nolva. I am not sure if I can order it online without getting into problems....





> ar-r banner at top of page- they have ai and pct avail, look no further...


this is your answer right here ^^. nolva, clomid, stane..it's all there.

everything looks great man. just make sure you have a proper pct lined up. 

and don't forget to take some photos - you'll be kicking yourself if you don't

----------


## JackSwole

Yo man... as always, good read. Even my wife is getting in on this and reading your thread.

As far as the nolva, I can tell you ar-r is awesome, legit, and fast. Of course, I'm in the States and I'm sure it's easier to get shipments sent to my house than it is abroad. A first timer myself, I'd be apprehensive about customs too, but at the same time I'd be kicking BWAAAAGGH's ass for getting you on board and not having things in order here. Still, it seems a man of your stature (read reputation/fame) would be able to find someone, somewhere that could help you. Good luck, can't wait for more.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Pin #3 today.

*How I feel:* Normal, healthy, but shaky .. because of:
*Anxiety level:* Today was terrible. I was in good spirit and felt pretty good heading towards my training partners place to deal with the injections, since the last two times worked out for me and my anxiety. I was feeling I was getting past it, something which has made me very happy all week. I think BWAAAAGGH hit a nerve, cuz it hurt like a motherffff... Now, the pain I can take, but my anxiety doesn't cope well with this. I panicked, but managed to keep calm until the pin was out. Started sweating, got pale, wanted to throw up, and had to lie down. My needle anxiety is totally unlogical but it's very severe. I feel like crying and I feel very very sick when it hits me. It's the main reason why I have been avoiding needles, even necessary ones, for over 10 years, something which hasn't helped at all. I have friends with different anxieties, but none of them wants to talk about it. I think it's considered very little manly to do so, but I think the best way to deal with it is to admit it and try to work with it. Talking to friends is good. They will understand. In fact, I have a story about talking about stuff which worries you which I will take in a seperate post. You might enjoy that one. Stay tuned!
*Diet:* Finally sorted out my week diet, or rather on my way to sort it. This weekend I got 3.5kg (8 pounds) of chicken filets. Cooked them up and boiled some broccoli and put them in 10 plastic boxes, 2 for each weekday. I still need to add some carbs, planning some wholegrain pasta. Om nom nom nom! I'm eating chicken right now! 

*Other:* A new link has emerged. Turning up at BWAAAAGGH's place today saying he can definately get some Nolva, this is AWESOME NEWS. Also he dropped me some var. So, now I have, in addition to my shots, a batch of dbol and var as well. Still, I am keeping to my original plan to just do the test. Maybe towards the end of my cycle I might be super hyped and just throw in some orals and go crazy. Sounds smart to me! What can go wrong!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Todays workout session started with me feeling really bad because of the anxiety mentioned in the post above. Still, my friends got my spirit up and I had some gains since last week. That made me feel much better!

*WORKOUT SESSION : CHEST AND BICEPS*

*Bench press*
50kg x 12 (110 pounds)
70kg x 8 (154 pounds)
70kg x 6 (154 pounds)
70kg x 6 (154 pounds)
Personal comment: _70 was max last week too, still hard to push these out without a spotter, do 70 next week as well and check progress. Still, 6 months ago I did 40kg. I am awesome._

*Evelated bench* (weight per hand)
27.5kg x 8 (60.5 pounds)
27.5kg x 8 (60.5 pounds)
27.5kg x 6 (60.5 pounds)
Personal comment: _Last week I was at 25kg, so this is good. Try 30kg next week maybe, with spotter._

*Pec flies*
54kg x 8 (120 pounds)
54kg x 8 (120 pounds)
54kg x 8 (120 pounds)
Personal comment: _This is GREAT. Last week I did 45kg, so a gain of 9kg is something I am very happy about. I have no idea why this is going fast, I am pretty sure I can increase next week as well. The universe will implode._

*Armcurlz*
27.5kg x 10 (60.5 pounds)
27.5kg x 10 (60.5 pounds)
30kg x 10 (66 pounds)
Personal comment: _yaaaaay! 27.5kg has been my max a few weeks now, 30kg didn't seem too heavy. Next week to all reps at 30 and try to increase to 32.5. That will be the max weight they have at the weight rack. Time to move on to the adult department I guess (squat bar for arm curls)._

----------


## HeadForTheHills

STORYTIME : The Shower Incident

It was summer, say 15 years ago or so, and I was at a beachhouse with around 30 others. The property was huge, with several houses with beds, one big kitchen, and a livingroom house. The place also had its own pier, boat and jetski. Awesome place to hang out with good friends. The showers were seperated into one for girls and one for boys, you know, because it's more decent and all that. The showers were seperated with hanging plastic covers which you can pull aside if you wanna get really social with your neighbour shower-guy. This didn't happen too much. So, anyways, I was in the shower when I hear someone else come in and goes into the one next to mine. I was whistling a happy tune and my showerbuddy next to me joins in and takes at one point we get some good chords in. Yeah man, we are guys in the shower, getting clean and being men. 
Whistling men.
Then all of a sudden, we get more serious. Whistling stops, and it gets pretty quiet. I am not gonna start saying anything, I liked the vibes as they were already, besides I had soap in my eyes and I had a mission to accomplish to get it out. I was just in a brand new relationship and was eager to go see my new girl and grind her up crazy with my new clean lean mean body! Then the guy suddenly goes:
"Soooo.... a question."
Probably wants to know who I am or something, I thought, but no.
".... I don't know how to say this, but ... do you also have these small bumps around the head of your penis?"

oooooh shhhhhhiiit ! Now don't get me wrong. I was actually SUPER HAPPY he asked. Apparently, ALOT OF GUYS have small bumps around the bell-end, and nobody (at my age at the time, 17 or 18 or so) knows ANYTHING about what is normal on their dicks. I thought for a long time I had super tiny cancer stuff going on, and I was afraid my new girlfriend was gonna think it was disguisting or ask if I had any diseases (i didn't. i don't.). Apparently this is something called "pearly penile papules" and up to 48% of all men have it. It's not a disease, not a sign of bad hygiene, nothing is wrong. After this day, me and my showerbuddy (no homo) talked out loud about pearly penile papules to all guys and they all got a huuuge sign of relief.

I guess my conclusion is, it's good to talk to bros about bro-stuff. I do it more now. 
True story!

HEAD FOR THE HILLS !

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Dear diary.

Please, God, no more chicken.
Holy crap.

Sincerly,
HEAD FOR THE HILLS!

----------


## shutup

I am unsure what I just read! Lol

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> I am unsure what I just read! Lol


I try to do my daily log in three parts. One training session log, one about how I am feeling (due to my anxiety), and a story. 
Everybody loves stories!

Today I had a forth post, because I tried to eat 7 chicken filets at work and it was damn difficult !

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Ok, so I promise never to write about my penis again. I don't know man, I was tired and had my anxiety attack that day, seemed appropriate to me at the time. Who cares about logical reactions anyways. Moving on!
I'll mention weight in pounds as well for you americans. 

*** DAY #8 ***

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

*Squats*
20kg x 15 (44 pounds) warmup
60kg x 12 (132 pounds) warmup
90kg x 8 (200 pounds)
90kg x 8 (200 pounds)
90kg x 8 (200 pounds)
Personal comment: _I feel like I am stagnating here. I had a working set at 100kg (220 pounds) a month back or so, but as I am trying to go deeper I am finding it harder to increase weights. BWAAAAGGH had a MAJOR gain today where he lifted 140kg (308 pounds), he is also on dbol and he was pretty surprised himself. Good for him! Might take a few weeks for me to feel any benefit since I am only doing test e._

*Lunges*
32.5kg x 10 (71.5 pounds)
32.5kg x 10 (71.5 pounds)
Personal comment: _Working on my form here. Have been at the same weight for a long time, but will increase next week. Problem is that to increase now I need to use the squat bar. Oh well, will look way more macho. Boom!_

*Leg press*
220kg x 8 (485 pounds)
220kg x 10 (485 pounds)
Personal comment: _Increase next week._

*Leg extentions*
86kg x 10 (190 pounds)
93kg x 10 (205 pounds)
Personal comment: _Major increase since last time, will go with 93kg (205 pounds) next week also and then increase._

*Leg curlz*
54kg x 10 (120 pounds)
59kg x 8 (130 pounds)
Personal comment: _59 is level up! Do a full set on 59 next week, and if I feel the rage, even try to increase! For some reason I am stronger than BWAAAAGGH here. God knows why, must be the chicken._

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*How I feel:* Normal, healthy
*Anxiety level:* Yesterdays anxiety attack was bad, but today I am feeling good. Just hope it will work out on thursday when I do this shit again.
*Diet:* Started my all out chicken binge yesterday and almost threw up all day long. I'll keep eating what I pre-made for this week, but I realize it doesn't have enough carbs, and probably way too much protein. I am not gonna be able to feed myself carbs with this amount of chicken and broccoli. Oh well, first week, I'll adjust to next week! Great help to read about peoples diets on this forum, but I don't really understand how to get all that food down. It's damn hard!

*Other:* Got some pics taken today, in the gym wardrobe. Now I got some "before" photos anyways! I used my wifes brand new camera which she got for christmas. Boy is she gonna be surprised when she browses through her pictures with her girlfriends!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

I have two huuuge shows this weekend. Still considering if I should turtle up for them. Problem is that it gets soooo hot as it's quite energetic... Still deciding! 
Expecting thousands of people at the shows!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Boy do I feel awesome! Must be because I am!

*DAY #10 : PIN #4*

*WORKOUT SESSION : BACK*

*Deadlifts*
60kg x 15 (132 pounds) warmup
90kg x 10 (200 pounds)
95kg x 8 (210 pounds)
95kg x 8 (210 pounds)
Personal comment: _When I damaged my back a bit when going for 100kg two months back or so, I had to take it down to 80 and slowly build it back up. Now I feel way stronger and ready for it, 95kg is good for me having a bad back from before, and I might take on 100 next week. Awesome!_

*Pulldowns*
59kg x 10 (130 pounds)
66kg x 10 (145 pounds)
Personal comment: _This feels easy now. Must be my AWESOMENESS shining through! I might even take it up a notch next week. RaAaaaarrhh! (Awesome.)_

*Rows, tight grip*
66kg x 8 (145 pounds)
66kg x 8 (145 pounds)
Personal comment: _Awesome. Increasing weights since last time. Awesome. That's how I feel._

*Dumbbell rows*
27.5kg x 8 (60.5 pounds)
27.5kg x 8 (60.5 pounds)
Personal comment: _Also awesome. Was at 25kg last week and I am gonna go for 30kg next week. Everything today is awesome._

*Back extentions*
_I was out of time and had to skip this. Not very awesome!_

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*How I feel:* AWESOME, healthy.
*Anxiety level:* Because of the fallback on monday, I felt a bit afraid this morning going to get the injection. BWAAAAGGH did a good job, didn't hit any nerves, and it went pretty well. After I felt awesome!
*Diet:* Awesome. Or, well, I forgot my 7 chicken filéts at home today. God damnit! Now I have to go all the way to the shop and sort myself out. Jesus. Still, I can't believe how this works. I stuff myself like a turkey on christmas every day, almost making me throw up, and still I manage to be hungry after a few hours. I guess that's a good sign! 

*Other:* I am sleeping like a baby these days, trying to sleep more than I used to as well, so I am going to bed rather early. My wife doesn't quite approve, she is politely asking for me to stay up longer and have a glass of wine and talk and be a good husband. Oh well, I will surely try to make up, take her out some more these weeks, and tell her how awesome she is. Flowers maybe. Wives love flowers. Awesome flowers.
Tomorrow I am leaving early to another country for a show, energy level is high, I am pretty hyped up for this one! It's the largest club in the area. Also, on Saturday I am playing in a different country again, at the best club in town. Head for the hills!!!

----------


## chadstud

Invite your wife to workout with you. Then she will understand your tired and want to go to bed. I did and now my girl loves going to the gym with me and she goes to sleep wen I do. She used to stay up all night now we go to bed around 9. She never complains anymore. Plus she likes to watch me workout anyways. I'm
Sure yours would too. And yea your always hungry because your metabolism is going full power. It's supposed to work that way. Mix up your meats or you will get tired of only chicken.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

I'm gonna try to gather my daily "3 posts in a row" in one post, or it just gets messy. And you don't like it messy!
So, it's now:

*DAY 14 : PIN #5*

*WORKOUT SESSION : CHEST AND BICEPS*

*Benchpress*
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
70kg x 8
Personal comment: _Same as last week. A bit disappointing, but this is also the exercise which goes slowest for me in terms of increasing weights. Hoping for more weights next week!_

*Elevated bench*
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
Personal comment: _This is a 2.5kg increase per hand from last week! Feels good._

*Pec flies*
59kg x 10
59kg x 10
59kg x 10
Personal comment: _Last week I increased with 9kg, and this week with about 5 kg added ... I feel good about this one! Not sure if I am able to increase next week, but that should be fine._

*Armcurlz*
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
Personal comment: _Upgrade from the 27.5kg from last week. I am pretty sure I can go up another 2.5kg on this one, but I am getting some pain in my right forearm now. Better be careful about it._


*How I feel:* Healthy, normal
*Anxiety level:* Low. Awesome. Wasn't too afraid today when I got my fifth pin, and it didn't hurt much so that certainly helped for later pins.
*Diet:* I had two shows in two different countries this weekend. While I made sure they understood I needed my specific diet, I now understand that I can NOT trust party promoters for these kind of things. When I landed in country number two on saturday they handed me a box of noodles from the "Jolly Noodle" kiosk on the corner where I was performing. I was pretty mad about it, but had to rush and do my show. I need to reevaluate how I do this travelling with the new diet.

*Other:* *I totally messed up today.* Let me explain:
First of all, this weekend was AWESOME. I played for a total of 2000 people in two countries, gained fame level by a hundred, and I had so much fun. Problem was the diet, as the promoters didn't take my contract seriously, and there wasn't much time to sort myself out anywhere. Also, I had to fly between countries at very uncomfortable times, with transit stops, which didn't help. I didn't get much sleep, I am guessing I had a total of 4 or 5 hours of sleep the entire weekend, which was mostly on planes. It's not usually like this as I am put in fancy hotels and I can relax and use the gym there. This was just very unfortunate with the countries being far apart, and that the promoters didn't care for my diet. Anyways, so I come home last night very late, tired as a sloth, and just fell asleep in my super comfy bed. I need to get up at 05:45 to be able to get my pin set before the gym, and still reach my job by normal office hours. Because of me being so tired I had set the TIME to 05:45 and not the alarm. I wake up at 06:30 and throw myself in a taxi to get there for my pin injection. I am so much in a daze I take the pin used on me and try to inject it in BWAAAAGGH's buttcheek. He was NOT very amused. Now, I don't have any diseases at all, nor have I ever had any blood transmittable ones, but it's not something you would like to happen to yourself. 
So, I feel kinda bad about that one. I shouldn't make mistakes at all when it comes to this.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Today was a bit scary. I'll explain in a bit. 
First things first!

*DAY 15*

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

*Squats*
70kg x 12
90kg x 8
90kg x 8
100kg x 8
Personal comment: _Finally past the 100kg mark! Always feels good to get past some cute numbers._

*Lunges*
32.5kg x 10
32.5kg x 10
Personal comment: _Hm, the weight rack doesn't have heavier weights. I need to either start using the squat bar, or hand weights._

*Legpress*
230kg x 10
230kg x 8
230kg x 8
Personal comment: _Up 10kg since last week. Moving up! This is where things got scary for me, I'll write about it below the log._

*Leg extentions*
94kg x 10
100kg x 10
Personal comment: _100kg!! Finally. Also a cute number to get to in my opinion. Was gonna go for 3 sets, but felt some pain in my right knee and decided to stop._

*Leg curls*
64kg x 10
64kg x 8
Personal comment: _Up from last week too. Up in all exercises since last week, at least I'm doing something right! At the moment I feel good about that._

*THE SITUATION*
Now, I like to see myself as a mellow guy. I don't get angry, I am happy most of the time, and I don't get pissed off easily. My dayjob requires me to work directly with people and I got to my position through pure social skills. My music puts me on stage in front of thousands of people and through good music and good vibes my name increases in popularity every month. Today though, something scary happened. While doing legpress, I felt I needed a spotter, since I was moving to uncertain weights, and it's a bit scary machine to get stuck in. The other guys I am training with were in a joking mood, said they were gonna do it but didn't, and just started taking pictures ... suddenly I felt a SERIOUS RAGE coming. I got really really angry. I had to move away a bit and tell myself to calm down, and seperate from the group. Now, I would probably be angry anyways, I am trying to figure out if this is the test working on my brain. If so, it's not something good coming. I need to really really be mindful and careful from now on, and check my temper. Losing it can mean my job and music career. Also, I don't want to be a dick to my friends. Felt it was the right thing to do to move on and work out the rest of my session on my own and leave. I am not happy about it.

*How I feel:* A bit angry, healthy
*Anxiety level:* Gone right now, feeling agressive.
*Diet:* Have loads of chicken stacked up with me today, shakes ready, cell-tech ready!

*Other:* Well, I mentioned the rage problem. I also got quite a bit of pain in my right forearm. I got it first after doing armcurls, and I was hoping it would have been better by now. The only solution might be NOT to use my arms for heavy lifting, but that's out of the question - so I'll try to get some wrist-support from the shop. 
I feel like crap. I might go home and ride this one out.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Man, things are going well. 

*DAY 18 : PIN #6*

*WORKOUT SESSION : BACK*

*Deadlifts*
20kg bar x one million billion (warmup)
60kg x 12 (warmup) (132 pounds)
90kg x 10 (198 pounds)
95kg x 8 (209 pounds)
100kg x 8 (220 pounds)
Personal comment: _There we go, the 100kg mark! Seems I've been crossing the mark in several exercises this week. Slowly built up this session today because of my weak back, but it feels good now. Next week, 100 all the way._

*Pulldowns*
66kg x 10 (145.5 pounds)
66kg x 10 (145.5 pounds)
66kg x 10 (145.5 pounds)
Personal comment: _Level up here as well! Increased weights here last week too, so this is definately going the right way._

*Rows, tight grip*
74kg x 8 (163 pounds)
74kg x 8 (163 pounds)
Personal comment: _Level up!_

*Dumbbell rows*
30kg x 10 (66 pounds)
30kg x 10 (66 pounds)
Personal comment: _Level up here as well. This felt kinda easy, I should increase weights next week too._

*Back extentions*
5kg x 10
without weights x 10
Personal comment: _This exercise still gives me amazing pumps, even without using weights. Good stuff._

*How I feel:* I feel great, really enjoing how I am increasing in strength alot these days. Not sure if it's the test or just me having steady gains.
*Anxiety level:* Definately going away! This is my greatest victory yet. I might put up a seperate thread with a poll for what music genre I should use for making a tune, to celebrate me conquering my greatest fears, and give it to the users of this forum. Stay tuned.
*Diet:* My problem the latest few days has been forgetting to bring my pre-made food to work. I am dealing with it by going to the store and grabbing what I need for the day, but it just costs me alot money. Need to get better at this.

*Other:* I am having some questions about how this works. I don't really feel much different, I am not having increased sexual drive, no sides, no serious strength increases... not much of anything. Now, I have read that I shouldn't expect too much yet, next week is week 4 since I started on the Test Enanthate , and it probably takes a while. Still, you know, having questions. I'll wait until next week before I start checking what's up. It's not like I am doing it wrong I feel. I am not injecting test into my cat or anything, it's right up there in my right cheek. Pow.

----------


## SamBuca

Good posts. Have you thought about something to help with your anxiety?

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> Good posts. Have you thought about something to help with your anxiety?


It's been a struggle since I was just a kid, this insane fear of needles, totally without logic. It was pretty unimaginable for me to start taking test injections, but figured it would be pretty good for me to finally deal with it. I never before consider any medication for it, since the easiest way out was to simply avoid injections. Now it seems like my plan is working. 

It's a great situation for me alltogether  :Smilie:

----------


## GFA

This is quite possibly the best log I have ever read haha. Fantastic writing man. The side stories are great  :Smilie: 

Did you get your AI for your cycle? Any signs of gyno yet? You are closing in on 3 weeks at pretty high doses. Think you have anxiety now, imagine how bad it will be if you have bitch tits. 

Also what about starting/end pics for the cycle?

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> This is quite possibly the best log I have ever read haha. Fantastic writing man. The side stories are great 
> 
> Did you get your AI for your cycle? Any signs of gyno yet? You are closing in on 3 weeks at pretty high doses. Think you have anxiety now, imagine how bad it will be if you have bitch tits. 
> 
> Also what about starting/end pics for the cycle?


Have Letro on hand if anything arises, but no gyno has appeared, nor any issues with zits or any nasty sides I could expect, YET anyways. No AI for the cycle, and trying to get Nolva for PCT (i know i should have gotten this before the cycle, but I was inexperienced and was told by my link i didn't "need it". Working on it.) The anxiety has been limited to having injections only, and I have had it since I was very young. Seems to be sorted now with these two pins a week though! Wheeeeeee!

I have a start-photo, was gonna hold on to it until I take my end pic. I got a colleague to take it while me being naked, he freaked out, but I assured him I would allow him to live if he just did as I told him. I have also placed a black censor box on my ding dong. So don't worry, none of you will need to see it. Ever.

I am experiencing some huuuge strength increase these days though. It's amazing. Gonna write about it in my next post (workout session log).

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*WORKOUT SESSION : SHOULDERS AND TRICEPS*

*Millitary press*
40kg x 8 (88 pounds)
42.5kg x 8 (93 pounds)
50kg x 7 (110 pounds)
Personal comment: _Wtf, what's up with these gains?? Last week I could only do 40kg with spotter. Now, after doing my 42.5kg with no spotter I decided to go for 45kg ... put on wrong weights, felt it was a bit heavy now, and after doing my max 7 realized id was 50kg??? Holy baby satan, what the hell is going on? haaah!_

*Upright rows, superset with flies*
35kg x 10 / 8kg x 12 (77 pounds / 17.5 pounds)
37.5 x 10 / 8kg x 12 (82.5 pounds / 17.5 pounds)
Personal comment: _Going up in the world! Rock and roll!_

*Shrugs, first bar and then superset with one plate in each hand*
70kg x 12 / 15kg x 15 (154 pounds / 33 pounds)
70kg x 12 / 15kg x 15 (154 pounds / 33 pounds)
Personal comment: _A huge gain since last week this._

*Front raise, plate*
15kg x 10 (33 pounds)
15kg x 10 (33 pounds)
Personal comment: _Feels easy. Try 20kg next week._

*Bench, right grip*
60kg x 8 (132 pounds)
60kg x 8 (132 pounds)
62.5kg x 8 (137 pounds)
Personal comment: _A good increase since last week here as well. Really feeling the strength increases this week!!!_

*Pushdowns*
36kg x 10 (79.5 pounds)
36kg x 10 (79.5 pounds)
36kg x 10 (79.5 pounds)
Personal comment: _Level up! Getting good burns in my arms here!_

*How I feel:* Normal, healthy. Alot more hungry than before. Sleeping like a baby.
*Anxiety level:* No changes, hoping it's gone for good, forever. We'll see on Monday when it's my next pin.
*Diet:* Still keep forgetting my pre-made meals at home, it's getting too expensive, this can't go on - next week I need to pull myself together and bring my meals! Also I want to change it up a bit, I hate chicken so much now. Fish and turkey next week it is!

*Other:* This week I have been experiencing huuuuge strength increases. I am really looking forward to finding out just how far this will go week to week now. BWAAAAGGH is talking about changing the workout to another plan starting next week. Not sure where he's going with it, but as always I'll just tag along as he knows more about it than I do. I am not experiencing any sides yet, which pleases me alot. Feel good about my efforts so far, and I am considering making a musical piece to post on this forum, under the name HeadForTheHills. Put up a poll in the AR part of this forum for people to vote on a genre, but people don't seem to care, so I'll just sample some workout videos and make a random tune and post it soon anyways. People don't realize there are people in this world who pays alot of money for me making stuff like that. Hah!

As always,
*HEAD FOR THE HILLS!*

----------


## shutup

Great strength gains mate, just out of curiosity how many calories are you eating each day? (Sorry if u have posted it). I enjoy reading your posts, keep it up

----------


## GFA

Hey HFTH,

Can you put what week you are on in your posts so we dont have to go back to the first page to figure it out?  :Smilie: 

Enjoying the log. 

How is your weight? Are you gaining steadily?

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Today we changed the program a bit. I don't know what it's called, but it's like we lift 10-12 easy reps, then 10-12 medium heavy ones, and the last set is 6-8 or to fail. Also, shorter breaks between, and we try to push fast up and 3 seconds to lower. It was kind of fun, so I'm gonna name this routine the Happy Time routine. I like Happy Time. It makes me happy.

@GFA you are right, so I will from now on!

*DAY 22 / WEEK 4 / PIN #7*

*WORKOUT SESSION : CHEST AND BICEPS*

I actually don't have all the numbers today, it's in BWAAAAGGH's book, so I'll have to fill it in a bit later. Still, i'd like to write a bit about a few things I do remember.

1) Decline bench press. I did a set of 75kg today, that's a 5kg increase from last week straight bench. I am strong like superman! I am pretty sure that's how much superman would lift. 75kg. At LEAST.
2) Switched to concentration curls. Felt really heavy, but at the same time got a huge pump. Must be good then!
3) Got a good set on the incline bench press with hand weights. Got good pump in my manly chest, and I feel a great strength increase.

I also figured out I need to start weighing in. I haven't until now, but will start soon. 
I'll post soon again with the numbers, and maybe some stories. Maybe some stories from show business. Always fun.

HEAD FOR THE HILLS!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

I'm in pain.

*DAY 23 / WEEK 4*

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

*Squats*
60kg x 15
90kg x 10
95kg x 8
100kg x 8
Personal comment: _Moving to the 100kg thingy. Feeling stronger than before, hoping to do an all 100kg set next week._

*Leg press*
230kg x 10
250kg x 10
Personal comment: _Was going for 3 sets here and to increase to 270kg (last week I was at 230kg max) but felt some pain in my thigh and decided to stop here. No worries._

*Leg extentions*
100kg x 10
100kg x 10
Personal comment: _100kg is what I managed to move up to last week, and wanted to do two sets on 100kg and then move to 110kg (which is max on the machine!), but suddenly I got a TERRIBLE headache and muscle spasm. I'll write more below._

*THE PAIN*

At this point I had to stop working out. In the end of my leg extention set I got a terrible pain in my neck and head. I've had this before, a long time ago, and it's so damn painful it's hard to do anything. I am pretty sure it's tension headache, it puts me out of business for the rest of the day, and I have to take painkillers. Bummed me out alot since I was on good weight gains today, and have been all week long. My problem is that now I am sitting here with agonizing pain in my neck and head, and at the same time I am getting pain in my right forearm, something I got when doing arm curls last week. I really don't need to get several different issues with my body at this time, as I'm moving in on week 4 and I am just starting to experience very good strength gains. If the pain stays I will have to consider taking a few days off from the gym and make sure I heal properly. You guys know the feel, nobody wants that in the middle of a cycle. 
Allthough, at the same time it is important to not get permanent damage. Aah i feel like shit. Fff**** my life.

*How I feel:* I am in pain.
*Anxiety level:* Zero! Victory!
*Diet:* I am having real issues with the diet. It's simply very difficult to push down the amount of food required. I don't know how you guys do it. I hate food so much at this point, and I need to find some other way - or at least some modified diet, which enables me to take in as much protein and carbs needed to grow like a motherffff****er.

*Other:* Not much more. I am in pain. My wife is being moody as hell. I've had better days. 
Tomorrow is rest day, so hopefully I'm better to thursday (back day).

----------


## Brohim

Bro you need to take an AI of some sort. Letro is very powerful so most guys take L-dex or Exemstene. You are now in your 4th week and your body will start converting that test to estrogen. You don't want a high Estrogen level it will affect your Libido and cause you to hold more water and get a moon face. Estrogen is also 200x more supressive that Test. You might ask guys who uses Letro on what dose to take. I would start with .25mgs every other day. 

I like electronic music. If you can post a youtube video of one of your favorites. Although I am sure it is much more of an experience in a night club setting.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> Bro you need to take an AI of some sort. Letro is very powerful so most guys take L-dex or Exemstene. You are now in your 4th week and your body will start converting that test to estrogen. You don't want a high Estrogen level it will affect your Libido and cause you to hold more water and get a moon face. Estrogen is also 200x more supressive that Test. You might ask guys who uses Letro on what dose to take. I would start with .25mgs every other day. 
> 
> I like electronic music. If you can post a youtube video of one of your favorites. Although I am sure it is much more of an experience in a night club setting.


I guess you're right, my problem is that nobody seems to agree on what is best dosage if I am to use Letro as AI while on cycle, not if I want to use it on PCT. People throw all sorts of numbers at me, some people say they use it with great success, others say it's too strong and you shouldn't touch it with a golden pitchfork. I am already experiencing a bit of water retention, but I sort of expected it, so no big deal there, allthough not using any AI while on the cycle does worry me, and as soon as I get good numbers on the Letro I will start using it now. Are you sure the .25mgs eod isn't too much / too little while on cycle?

About the music, I'll post this tune I am working on soon, under the name Head For The Hills, which will contain samples of people talking weights. I am sure you'll find it fun  :Smilie:

----------


## HeadForTheHills

This is not going well.

*DAY 25 / WEEK 4 / PIN #8*

*TODAYS WORKOUT SESSION : ME FEELING SORRY FOR MYSELF, FOLLOWED BY SOME CARDIO*

Was gonna be back day, but I still have insane tension headaches and neck pain from tuesday. Also, my right forearm is in pain as well. I felt it coming back hard as soon as I started lifting today, and backed off. What BWAAAAGGH did when he got shoulder pain was to keep on training, and he is in his third or so month with great pain. I don't want to go there, and hopefully I will be back in business next week if I take it easy today and tomorrow, followed by a relaxing weekend. I decided to take a good half hour on the treadmill so I at least did something useful of my time. Got my sweat on, and at the same time felt the same lower back pump which I have been experiencing alot lately. I get it by walking up the street for christ sakes. Is this normal?

> Please respond.

----------


## G502

Love you crazy stories and keep it up man, also you got pics?

----------


## mirin_serratus

Sorry but if you're deadlifting 200lbs and not sure about your form then you should not be juicing. seriously tho it's like you've only been lifting for 6 months go learn to lift properly first

----------


## Brohim

> This is not going well.
> 
> *DAY 25 / WEEK 4 / PIN #8*
> 
> *TODAYS WORKOUT SESSION : ME FEELING SORRY FOR MYSELF, FOLLOWED BY SOME CARDIO*
> 
> Was gonna be back day, but I still have insane tension headaches and neck pain from tuesday. Also, my right forearm is in pain as well. I felt it coming back hard as soon as I started lifting today, and backed off. What BWAAAAGGH did when he got shoulder pain was to keep on training, and he is in his third or so month with great pain. I don't want to go there, and hopefully I will be back in business next week if I take it easy today and tomorrow, followed by a relaxing weekend. I decided to take a good half hour on the treadmill so I at least did something useful of my time. Got my sweat on, and at the same time felt the same lower back pump which I have been experiencing alot lately. I get it by walking up the street for christ sakes. Is this normal?
> 
> > Please respond.



Dbol can cause lower back pumps. Are you taking any of that? Because if you are you definately need the Letro. You can take Taurine pills throughout the day for back pumps. 4-5 grams should work.



And what doseage is your Letro? 2.5mg pills? Or do you have the liquid?

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> Sorry but if you're deadlifting 200lbs and not sure about your form then you should not be juicing. seriously tho it's like you've only been lifting for 6 months go learn to lift properly first


Thanx, but it's been a while since i have questioned my form. I am not overdoing my back lifting as I have a history with bad back. It's getting better with all this working out thing people are talking about though!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> Dbol can cause lower back pumps. Are you taking any of that? Because if you are you definately need the Letro. You can take Taurine pills throughout the day for back pumps. 4-5 grams should work.


I don't take dbol , i do have it but decided to go safe. This might just be me having done good back workout, I won't dwell on it too much for now  :Smilie: 




> And what doseage is your Letro? 2.5mg pills? Or do you have the liquid?


2.5mg pills.
Still trying to consider wether or not to start taking some Letro while on the cycle or not. I don't really see any sides, not yet anyways.

----------


## thex95

> Sorry but if you're deadlifting 200lbs and not sure about your form then you should not be juicing. seriously tho it's like you've only been lifting for 6 months go learn to lift properly first


ya this sounds like a typical post you would make. Your so opinionated about what everyone else is doing yet you clearly have no idea. Your "diet" is eat as much as possible, things like pizza, BRUTAL. You need to sort yourself out before giving advice to others.

----------


## mirin_serratus

> ya this sounds like a typical post you would make. Your so opinionated about what everyone else is doing yet you clearly have no idea. Your "diet" is eat as much as possible, things like pizza, BRUTAL. You need to sort yourself out before giving advice to others.


lol you mad the most of the biggest/strongest guys don't eat clean? So what if I'm on a bulking cycle and getting in a lot of calories? strong argument young padawan

----------


## thex95

> lol you mad the most of the biggest/strongest guys don't eat clean? So what if I'm on a bulking cycle and getting in a lot of calories? strong argument young padawan


so bulking is just eating like shit? Good job bro your killing it, especially at 15% bodyfat. 

orry to the OP about this on your thread, this is gonna be my last comment with regards to this.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

New week, new everything. 
And also, storytime.

But first things first!

*DAY 29 / WEEK 5 / PIN #9*

*WORKOUT SESSION : CHEST AND BICEPS*

*Decline bench*
50kg x 15 (110 pounds)
60kg x 12 (132 pounds)
75kg x 8 (165 pounds)
75kg x 8 (165 pounds)
Personal comment: _75kg is a new record. I checked my old logs from August when I started lifting every day, and I was at 40 then. This means I am almost at double from August. This makes me happy indeed!_

*Inclide bench, hand weights*
22.5kg x 12 (50 pounds)
30kg x 8 (66 pounds)
30kg x 8 (66 pounds)
Personal comment: _Increased a bit since last week. Felt heavy, but gave me a decent pump._

*Pec flies*
54kg x 10
59kg x 8
59kg x 8
Personal comment: _Not really an increase since last week, but I felt a good pump, so it's all good._

*Concentration curls*
12.5kg x 10
15kg x 8 (33 pounds)
15kg x 8 (33 pounds)
Personal comment: _No real increase here, but I get a good arm pump. Will try to increase next week. My right forearm is still in pain and it's hard to get the biceps workout done._

*ez curls*
30kg x 10 (66 pounds)
30kg x 10 (66 pounds)
Personal comment: _Also here I am restricted by the pain in my right forearm. Got a swelling there now as well, but I am told that's a sign it's healing. No idea what it is, but it's certain arm positions which are painful._

*STORYTIME : HOW I DIDN'T GET ANY SLEEP LAST NIGHT - AND HOW MY PENIS WAS TO BLAME*

I do think I promised never to write about my penis in a previous post, but this is actual fact, and it did happen. Also, I am a sharing caring guy, and you get the honest truth from me any day of the week. Like today monday!
Now, don't expect this to be a sex story - allthough I really wish it was. It's not me getting jiggy with the wifey, not being able to sleep because my masculinity got the better of me and I got it on all night. God, why wasn't that the case.

Anyways, I went to bed rather early, as I wanted to be awake and energetic this morning for my pin and workout. I love mondays, as chest and biceps are some of my favorite things to train. About 5 minutes after I laid down in my comfy bed, my boy decided to get up. And not only did he get up, he went up STRONG. Wifey was fast asleep already, and as she was gonna get up really early I didn't want to wake her up. Or, I wanted to wake her up, but .. you know what I mean. It looked kinda silly from my point of view, looking down towards my feet, and there it was - a tower of great splendor, lifting up the sheets like it was the gods themselves lifting up the skies. That's how I felt it anyways. At the time I didn't think much about it - like hey, the guy was up, ready for anything. But it just wasn't the right time, and I turned to the side to sleep it out. Mr Penis would have none of it. The flex he decided to give me was of such strength, it would remind me of the pump I get when I get a good workout.
I'll make a long story short. 9 hours later, I was still up, and so was big guy down there. I was super tired, and actually a bit angry with a part of my own body. Thanx for the timing, bro!
I got up, he didn't get down still, and I realized if I went to the gym like that, it would be a bit too obvious - you know, with the pants being loose and all, it would be a bit too visible. I am not sure if BWAAAAGGH would like me to spot on him on the bench. Not like that. God no.
Solution? PRE WORKOUT SUPPLEMENTS. Two scoops of jack3d, bam - down you go buddy!

And that's the conclusion of my story.
I wonder of the test did this? Didn't happen before.

As always,
*HEAD FOR THE HILLS!*

----------


## chadstud

Lol so the jacked made you limp? Why not just go to the bathroom and take care of that thing lol

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> Lol so the jacked made you limp? Why not just go to the bathroom and take care of that thing lol


Jack3d kills my shit 100% for a few hours, no doubt!
haha I can't believe you just suggested that! To me it was two birds with one stone. I work out in the mornings before I go to the office. Pre-workout tug-out is not my thing!

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 30 / WEEK 5*

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

*Squats*
70kg x 12
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
Personal comment: _No real increase here. I feel like it's not going anywhere now, but will force in some extra plates next week I think. This is no holiday!_

*Leg extentions*
79kg x 15
79kg x 15
Personal comment: _I have been at 100kg here for a few weeks. However, last week this is where I got my neck pains, as I tensed up my entire body as I was trying to lift extra weight. I have been bothered with it since, and now just trying to avoid getting it back. If I push it now, I feel it coming back, so I am taking this one easy for a while. Took off about 20 kg today and instead did slow lifts. Got a good pump so at least I'm maintaining._

*Leg curls*
59kg x 10
59kg x 10
Personal comment: _Same as the last few weeks. Next week I can increase._

*Leg presses*
220kg x 10
230kg x 8
240kg x 8
Personal comment: _A slight increase in weights here, but totally failed at the last set when I was trying to close the security thingy. Almost died a bit by having 240 kg pushed through my legs and into my body. Nice!_

*Sitting calf raises*
25kg x 20
50kg x 10
50kg x 10
Personal comment: _Wow, haven't done these in a while! I should though, not really doing calf any other place. I'll go to 60 or 70 next week and find out how much weight I can lift. These usually gave me cramps at night. Looking forward to waking up in agony. Yes._

*How I feel:*  Healthy, normal, with a major increase in libido.
*Anxiety level:* As this one now is sorted, I won't even bother to include it from now. It's a major victory for me to have this dealt with.
*Diet:* I am finding it hard to eat as much food as I wanted to. I feel it increasingly necessary to drink protein shakes to get enough of proteins. The 6 meals a day thing is ****ing hard...

*Other:* My brave little soldier is totally giving me a hard time (pun intended). Jesus christ, you guys weren't joking. It's not always practical, you know! haaah

*A CONVERSATION WITH MY BOSS*

So, there I was, at the office, doing my job like there was no tomorrow. People at the office are by now very used to watching me go back and forth to the kitchen filling up shakes with CELL-TECH or protein powder. The best joke they have come up with at this point is something along the lines of "sooo... whats the street value of this powder of yours? LOL!" 
I usually just laugh along, not because I find it too funny, at least not the 10th time or so I hear it, but to keep people in a good mood about my workout focus now. So anyways, here comes my boss, watch me drink some shakes, and the conversation went something like this:

*Boss:* _Soooo... how's the steroid thing going?_
*Me:*_ .... steroids?_
*Boss:* _Yes! Steroids! haha look at all that white powder, you must be FULL of steroids now!_
(I realize he is making jokes, and I am filled with relief. Nobody wants their boss to know, it might stir up conflict. I try to joke along with him, but it comes out a bit wrong.)
*Me:* _haha yes! Steroids! Boy do I love them!_
*Boss:* _Yeah haha it would be perfect for you, steroids,_ [waiving his hands in the air, then pretending he is me, making up his voice]_ 'ooo look at me, big and strong, give me some drugs!' "_
*Me:* _Raaaaarh! haha! Yes, give me some testosterone enanthate! ..._
*Boss:* _haha! What?_
*Me:* _Raaaarhhh! Give me some dbol!_
*Boss:* _..._
*Me:* _..._
*Boss:* _... Yeah, so..._
*Me:* _Good talk._

I need to be more careful.

----------


## chadstud

Lmao.. Lil bit specific

----------


## C-BuZz

> *Boss:* _Soooo... how's the steroid thing going?_
> *Me:*_ .... steroids?_
> *Boss:* _Yes! Steroids! haha look at all that white powder, you must be FULL of steroids now!_
> (I realize he is making jokes, and I am filled with relief. Nobody wants their boss to know, it might stir up conflict. I try to joke along with him, but it comes out a bit wrong.)
> *Me:* _haha yes! Steroids! Boy do I love them!_
> *Boss:* _Yeah haha it would be perfect for you, steroids,_ [waiving his hands in the air, then pretending he is me, making up his voice]_ 'ooo look at me, big and strong, give me some drugs!' "_
> *Me:* _Raaaaarh! haha! Yes, give me some testosterone enanthate! ..._
> *Boss:* _haha! What?_
> *Me:* _Raaaarhhh! Give me some dbol!_
> ...


Bahahahaha, classic my man. I have chat's like this with the boss all the time (not about steroids ), just random weird chats that accomplish absolutely nothing.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

So, I didn't log thursday (back day) or friday (shoulder / triceps day), because I had my neck and head pain which really held me back. I decided to take some careful days, not go all the way with the weights, and just maintain. I've increased in all exercises every week, and found I could do with a couple of days like this to make sure my injuries went away. While I am not sure it's gone, I am not feeling it all the time anymore, and only on a few specific exercises. So, today I was back in business.

*DAY 36 / WEEK 6 / PIN #10*

*WORKOUT SESSION : CHEST AND BICEPS*

*Decline bench press*
50kg x 12
60kg x 10
80kg x 9
85kg x 8 (spotter)
Personal comment: _Holy craaap, huge increase! Just last week I increased from 70 to 75, and this week to 85? That's just insane. I am hoping it's the test starting to kick in, I have waited a bit for these gains._

*Incline bench press, hand weights*
22.5kg x 12
30kg x 6
27.5kg x 8
Personal comment: _Last week I was at 30 both working sets ... had a hard time making it today, I am blaming the huge increase on the decline bench, I might have tired myself out a bit. I certainly hope so at least._

*Flies*
59kg x 8
64kg x 8
64kg x 8
Personal comment: _Feeling it here. Last week I increased from 54 to 59, and this week up again. Every week I increase in strength is a good week!_

*Concentration curls*
15kg x 10
17.5kg x 7
17.5kg x 7
Personal comment: _Here too, increased weights. Awesome._

*Armcurls*
_I was out of time at this point and had to hurry up - forced out a quick set of light weights without relaxing after the concentration curls. Should try to plan the time better next week as I don't want to lose this one._

Storytime?
*TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW THIS ROLLERCOASTER WORKS*

So, this is my first cycle. It's also my friend BWAAAAGGH's first cycle. We don't have the experience, but we are certainly trying our best to do as much research as possible so we do it right. We didn't know what to expect, but lots of stories told of floating on rainbows, riding unicorns, and walking around like aggressive sex machines. Sounded good to me! However, not all that happened, and because of expectations, we felt the stuff didn't work, maybe we got duds, maybe we did something wrong. As we are experiencing major strength increases, and the fact my face looks like a balloon right now, we are slowly realizing it's the real deal. Shit is going down.
Oh, and about my swollen face. I am experiencing some water retention, and guessing it's a side I should do something about. Like I have written before, at the moment we only have Letro at hand, and we can't get many people to agree on how to use it mid-cycle. There is one suggestion in this thread, but again I want to ask you guys reading this thread, what would a good dosage Letro be mid-cycle to counter aroma sides? Got the pills version.

Now that I got that out of the way, I am happy to see that we will indeed get proper PCT delivered to us next week. We will get Nolva and HCG .
HAH!!! Did you realize HCG is made from WOMAN URINE? Maybe you knew, but I didn't! Piss from girls!
That's what I am gonna inject into myself. I wonder if I should gargle it first. 

You know, to make it all official.

----------


## jasc

Letro @ .25mg eod would be good to start with.. If you can't break the pills this small, .5mg e3d should be ok as well.this should take care of the bloat and puffyness
Adjust as needed..

Common Signs:
Low estrogen - lack of libido, ED, joints ache, feel more lethargic/tired than usual
High estrogen - bloat, puffy/sore/tender nips

----------


## jasc

interesting log by the way.. been following since the beginning

one of the most entertaining threads I've ever read

love the story time

would love to hear that mix you were talkin about posting as well

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Thanx alot @jasc !

Also, forgot to say: We got some packs of Anavar and we wanna start taking it at the end of the cycle. Because we can.
Pack says: *Anavar (20mg) Oxandrolone 10mg.* What does this mean? Should I concider one pill as 10mg ? Also, on this cycle, when would it be appropriate to take the Anavar? I see some people overlap, some before end of last pin and some after. Please advice! At the moment planning 2 weeks before last pin, 2 weeks after.
It's DAMN expensive by the way!

@jasc yeah I have some face bloat, and nips are tender. Guessing for high estrogen then. Gonna try the magical Letro trick, starting with .25mg eod to start off easy. Thanx for that.

----------


## jasc

No prob man

can't help much on the Anavar , haven't taken it myself
From what I've seen, most people take around 60mg/day

Not sure on the 20/10mg discrepancy.. doesn't make much sense . Hopefully someone with experience will chime in

----------


## jasc

I messaged one of the real knowledgeable members here hopefully he'll drop in and be able to help

side note: If you have any specific questions, the Q&A section is the most active section n usually yields more views/answers than this log section.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 37 / WEEK 6*

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

*Squats*
70kg x 10
90kg x 8
120kg x 6
120kg x 6
Personal comment: _New record, 10kg heavier than last week! Could probably go deeper, but overall I am happy with this._

*Legpress*
250kg x 12
275kg x 8
Personal comment: _Wooah why hello there big gains! How I missed you! Last week I maxed on 225, now I can add 50kg? Bam. Thats whats UP!_

*Leg curls*
54kg x 8
68kg x 8
Personal comment: _54 was max last week, so I wanted to add an extra 7kg ... but my friend pranked me with an extra plate of 7kg.. to a total of 14kg more. Oh you joker! Anyways, good thing, since I did manage, and will go with this next week too._

*Leg extentions*
93kg x 8
100kg x 8
Personal comment: _No gains here in two weeks due to my neck injury which I got while doing this exact exercise. I am not gonna push it. My neck feels better now, so maybe I can add some weight later._

*How I feel:* Healthy, normal. Pain in my right forearm, recovering from neck and head pains.
*Diet:* Have been studying alot lately how nutrition works on the body (also the videos in the sticky threads on this forum) and I need to adjust my diet a bit. Will work it out according to what I am able to take in.

*Other:* My friends, who took orals as well as enanthate , have some insane strength increases. They are now gonna add to that as well, and are ordering more orals. Good thing for me is that it will secure me PCT so I have it on hand to after this cycle. I have this anavar , and as I have planned this to be a test e only cycle, I am concidering to finish off with anavar. Read a few posts back in regards to this. Also, I am concidering to take some Letro for the rest of my cycle.

----------


## jasc

Well looks like the help fell flat..

Now that your 6 weeks in, you should have an idea of how your body handles the test. Keep up the letro but don't take too much, it's incredibly strong. 

If you wanna run the Anavar I don't see a problem with it. However, I would run it the last weeks of cycle not pct. While not very supressive, anavar is still mildly suppressive and the last thing you want during pct is something making it even harder to recover. Plus during the first week or 2 of pct you want to take it easy, shorter/lighter workouts. Your test levels are very low at this point and overworking can easily turn catabolic.

60mg/day of Anavar is standard so it may be a good place to start n increase if you feel you need to. It is also very mildly hepa-toxic, so it does not stress the liver to the extent of most other orals. Because of this many people run it longer, some 8 weeks +. Anavar also has very little aromatization, so you will not need to increase your letro to accomodate this anabolic .

Hope this helps. As I said, I have not taken this but have spent countless hours reasearching it to prepare for future use. Ideally a first cycle should be only 1 compound, but after you get all of your test side effects under control, I don't see any harm in using the var.

best of luck n let us know how it goes

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Thanx alot @jasc, you are being very helpful!

So far I am not really seeing any sides other than water retention (which varies from day to day) and tender nips. Nothing bad though!
We'll see what my link comes up with, and I'll decide. My friend wants us to increase the test e cycle to 12 weeks. I always thought that seemed a bit long though, at least for a first cycle. Add the var to it and you got another few weeks I guess.
I am not sure about that one.

----------


## Ffm

Head for the hills I must commend you on the impressive amount of detail you put into yours posts shows your passion

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Why thank you @Ffm ! Makes me glad to see people are enjoying my posts.

*DAY 39 / WEEK 6 / PIN #11*

*WORKOUT SESSION : SHOULDERS AND TRICEPS*

*Millitary press*
40kg x 10
50kg x 8
50kg x 8
Personal comment: _This is the exercise I have had the fastest gains on since I started out. 50kg is way beyond the kids department in the weight rack and I had to use the squat bar with plates on to get this done. Mad!_

*Front raise, plate*
15kg x 10
15kg x 10
Personal comment: _No increase here. Problem is that the plates jump from 15 to 20, and 20 is a bit much still. I might go for it next week anyways._

*Upright rows bar and side raise hand weights, superset*
30kg x 12 / 7kg x 10
30kg x 12 / 7kg x 10
30kg x 12 / 7kg x 10
Personal comment: _Same as before I reckon, but getting a decent burn here. Doing the side raises with the 7kg hand weights straight after the upright rows, and its paaaainful!_

*Shrugs, bar first and then a plate in each hand*
70kg x 10 / 15 x 10
70kg x 10 / 15 x 10
Personal comment: _Never had much of a neck before, I see it sneaking in. Great stuff._

*Bench press, tight grip*
50kg x 15
70kg x 10
70kg x 8
Personal comment: _Lots of gains here! Feeling good! Doubt I will manage to increase next week, but I'll try it just in case I got superman issues._

*Pushdowns*
35kg x 12
35kg x 10
35kg x 10
Personal comment: Lots of gains here as well. Pretty sure I can increase next week too.

*Skullcrushers*
30kg x 10
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
Personal comment: _WOW great increases! A few weeks back I was at 20kg max!_

*How I feel:* Normal, healthy
*Diet:* Still working on it. Not happy about what I manage to eat, so need to compensate with shakes alot.

*Other:* Have a huuuge show coming up next weekend. Feeling really good these days and I am sure it will show on my performance. Really looking forward to it!

I still can't get over the fact that HCG is extract from pregnant woman piss.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

This sunday, I switched it up a bit.

*DAY 41 / WEEK 7 / PIN #12*

*WORKOUT SESSION - THE WHOLE DAMN BODY*

As I went for a mid-cycle picture session this day, I did a total workout session - chest, arms, legs. Was a good one. Not gonna list the weights as I did lower weights than normal at a 12-15 repetition set. Got a decent pump.
Wasn't too happy with the photos as I have alot of water retention, and still some fat stacked on after all this bulking business. After I start cutting, which will be in two weeks time, with the addition of anavar probably, I'll get new pics taken too.
After the cycle I'll show both before cycle, mid cycle, and after pics.

*How I feel:* Normal, healthy
*Diet:* Not good enough, eating right, but not enough. Hard to get all the food down.
*Other:* Got a hard lump in my buttcheek after this pin. Guess it's an absess in there somewhere. Last time I got it it went away after about a week, so I'll just do the left cheek for a while.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Another week, more gains!

*DAY 43 / WEEK 7*

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

None of my group showed up for training this morning. Their loss in one way, but also sucks for me - as I always try to lift more than I think I can handle, and I need someone to make sure I don't collapse like an old accordion. This means that in certain exercises I hold back a bit.

*Squats*
70kg x 15
110kg x 8
110kg x 8
110kg x 8
Personal comment: _Last week I had one set at 120kg. Doing all sets at 110kg is something I feel good about, but since it's max of what I can lift, I didn't go as low as I should have. I feel I need a spotter for this one._

*Leg press*
280kg x 10
300kg x 8
300kg x 8
300kg x 8
Personal comment: _Increased 25kg here since last week! In fact, this must be like 80kg more than I lifted just a few weeks ago. It's like my legs don't care - bring it on, gravity!_ 

*Leg extentions*
100kg x 10
100kg x 8
100kg x 8
Personal comment: _Last time I tried 100kg here I got neck problems with head pain included. After that I took it easy for a while, went down 20kg, and slowly built it back up. Now at 100kg again, no problems what-so-ever. Feels great! Not many plates left on the machine. Wonder what to do when I get there?_

*Leg curls*
68kg x 8
68kg x 8
Personal comment: _Heavy stuff. Did one set like this last week, now two sets without much effort. Feeling strong!_

Overall, great strength gains. Have had some strength gains every single week during this cycle so far. Will be exciting to see how far it goes towards the end of the cycle.

*How I feel:* Normal, healthy. Less pain in my right forearm today, no more neckpain. Always appreciate days without injury!
*Diet:* Same as ever, hard to get enough food down. Really need to compensate with protein shakes.
*Other:* Will leave the country this weekend for a huge show. Need to take my back session tomorrow and then there won't be any sessions until next week. Food is no problem where I will be going, but obviously I won't get my pin on thursday or monday. Changing the pins so I get one tomorrow evening (close enough) and tuesday again (also close enough). Then back to the normal pattern of mondays and thursdays.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 45 / WEEK 7 / PIN #12*

I was Forever Alone guy at the gym today. BWAAAAGGH is somewhere else, plotting to take over the world. I had some gains, but most of the workout I didn't add weight since last week.

*WORKOUT SESSION : BACK*

*Deadlift*
100kg x 12
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
Personal comment: _Going up!_

*Rows, broad grip*
74kg x 10
74kg x 8
Personal comment: _No news here._

*Pulldowns, tight grip*
66kg x 10
66kg x 10
66kg x 10
Personal comment: _No news here._

*Dumbbell rows*
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
Personal comment: _Here too, same as last week._

*How I feel:* _Healthy, normal, but arm pain comes back when lifting heavy. I hate it._
*Diet:* _No change._

*Other:* _I am gonna sell my dbol back to the supplier, as I won't be taking them. I do have the pack of anavar and I am still considering to take it at the last part of the cycle. We don't have much Testosterone Enanthate left, maybe 2 more weeks worth, but we might get hold of a bit more to increase the cycle for 2 more weeks, than nothing for 3 weeks, followed by the PCT. Just in time for summer! Happy times!
This weekend I have a huuuuge show abroad. Excited._

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 50 / WEEK 8 / PIN #13*

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

*Squats*
100kg x 10
110kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 8
120kg x 7
Personal _comment: Alot more than normal. Good form. Decent strength gains since last week._

*Leg presses*
300kg x 10
325kg x 8
Personal comment: _Last week I maxed at 300, today 25kg more. Nice strength gain._

*Leg extentions* (superset with leg curls below)
100kg x 8
107kg x 8
Personal comment: _Increased 7kg here. Pretty sure I can level up next week too._

*Leg curls*
68kg x 8
74kg x 8
Personal comment: _Level up._

*Straight leg deadlift*
50kg x 10
60kg x 8
Personal comment: _First time I am doing this exercise, so pretty much felt it out. Didn't feel too heavy and will go nuts on it next week._

Got some sides, so will mention them as well.

*How I feel:* Healthy, normal
*Diet:* As always hard to get enough food in, so trying to be very specific about what I eat. Super happy when dead animals are available.

*Sides:* Adding the SIDES part here as I might be experiencing some. Have had some sore nips for some weeks, but no indication of gyno, so no fear for it yet. Got some water retention in the face, but it comes and goes, and seems to be closely linked to what I eat, and mostly after I travel. This morning I also woke up with an acne outbreak on my right shoulder as well. It's not alot, but doesn't look like something I want to have there. As I haven't had problems with acne since puberty, I am prone to say it's sides from the gear. 
*Actions:* Paying close attention to the acne the following days. Taking extra showers, and will get some sun on. Will make sure I don't get infection. If it explodes I'll go all Letro on that motherfoooker. Hopefully it's work out.
Not doing anything about sore nips at the time being. I am on week 8 of my cycle and it's getting close to my last pin anyways.

*Other:* Was travelling for the last 5 days, music related, and had issues getting enough meals. When I first did get to eat there was no problem getting enough proteins, but they did tend to blend alot of the food with different sauces and was hard to keep out unwanted foods. Doing another 4 days from this thursday, and might experience the same. As this worries me a bit, it worries me more that I don't get to work out these days. Will see if I can do some rotation on my week to move my thursday set to wednesday morning, and do my shoulder/triceps which usually is on fridays to wednesday night. 
Not optimal, but I guess better than nothing.

Had a big show this friday, almost 1000 people attending the dance. Got some people touching up my arms and chest, made me feel very macho.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 52 / WEEK 8 / PIN #14*

*WORKOUT SESSION : THE WHOLE DAMN BODY*

Since I will be gone the rest of the week, I sortof took my time and took a two hour session, full routine, except for legs which I did tuesday. Same weights as last week, got a decent burn and pump. Yes baby.

*Sides:* The acne on my shoulder I mentioned tuesday hasn't developed into anything serious, not increased in amount, nor gotten worse in any way. This may be a short and not bad thing. I am not worried.

My cycle is getting closer to the end, unless I extend it for another two weeks. BWAAAAGGH says he is mostly looking forward to never looking at my buttcheeks ever again.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 56 / WEEK 9 / PIN #15*

*WORKOUT SESSION : CHEST AND BICEPS*

*Decline bench press*
50kg x 12
70kg x 10
80kg x 6
80kg x 6
Personal comment: _80 is alot for me, heavy as fffuuck - but still a huge increase since I started out the cycle. Very happy about it._

*Incline bench press*
27.5kg x 9
30kg x 7
30kg x 7
Personal comment: _Just a bit more than last week. Had a shorter break between sets than usual._

*Dips, forward leaned*
Body weight x 10
Body weight + 15kg x 8
Body weight + 15kg x 8
Personal comment: _Feeling strong! Gotta increase to 20 next week._

*Pec flies*
66kg x 10
73kg x 8
73kg x 8
Personal comment: _Getting stronger here too, got to increase next week._

*Concentration curls*
15kg x 10
15kg x 8
15kg x 8
Personal comment: _Whats this, getting weaker? I don't get it. Must be a reason, hoping to be back on track next week._

*Bar curls*
20kg x 10
25kg x 10
Personal comment: _I can do 30 here but felt really weak in my arms and just did a few fast sets to get something done._

Then did some abs. Losing some fat I am noticing, and need to focus more on abs so everything is ready under there!

*How I feel:* Healthy, normal
*Diet:* Not counting or managing to have a really good planned diet, but getting my high dose of proteins through fish and meat, and the additional protein shakes.

*Sides:* No sides at all.
*Other:* Nothing to report.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 57 / WEEK 9*

*WORKOUT SESSION : LEGS*

*Squats*
110kg x 8
120kg x 8
130kg x 8
140kg x 8
Personal comment: _Huge increase since last week! Up 20kg here. I feel GREAT!_

*Leg press*
325kg x 10
375kg x 12
Personal comment: _WOW. This is like 50kg more than last week, and by the count, I probably could go above 400! My legs are cooperating!_

*Superset: Leg curls / leg extentions*
73kg x 8 / 107kg x 12
77kg x 8 / 113kg x 12
Personal comment: _My legs kick ASS today. With leg extentions, there simply aren't more weights on the machine. On leg curlz, almost on max as well. Need to change up the program I guess!_

At this point I had to leave for work and had to skip calf raises. 

*How I feel:* Healthy, a bit depressed
*Diet:* Nothing new
*Sides:* Nothing
*Other:* Had a huge fight with the wife last night, and it's pretty serious. Long story, and I won't bother you with it, but it is affecting my focus at work, but at the same time makes me perform harder at the gym I found. Hope it settles... Cuz I feel really down.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 59 / WEEK 9 / PIN #16 !!! LAST PIN THIS CYCLE !!!*

*WORKOUT SESSION : BACK*

*Barbell deadlift*
20kg x 15
50kg x 10
80kg x 8
100kg x 8
100kg x 6
80kg x 8
Personal comment: _Below my max, I can't really concentrate now._

*Dumbbell pull-over*
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
Personal comment: _Probably the same as last time._

*Close-grip front lat pulldown*
66kg x 10
66kg x 8
Personal comment: _Same as last week._

*Rear-delt rows*
45kg x 10
45kg x 10
Personal comment: _Same as last week._

*One-arm dumbbell row*
30kg x 8
30kg x 8
Personal comment: _Felt easy, increase next week._

*How I feel:* Healthy, depressed
*Sides:* Nothing.
*Other:* Everything sucks at home, I'm really down.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*DAY 60 / WEEK 9*

*WORKOUT SESSION : SHOULDERS AND BICEPS*

*Seated dumbbell shoulder press*
12.5kg x 12
15kg x 12
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
Personal comment: _Not bad this one. Might go up next week._

*Upright barbell row*
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
30kg x 10
Personal comment: _Heaviest in the weight rack, I need to use the bar from squats with added weights next time._

*Dumbbell side lateral raise (superset with previous exercise)*
7kg x 10
7kg x 10
7kg x 10
Personal comment: _I do this one every week and get the same amount of decent burn. Might go up next week, but maybe I don't even need it._

*Front plate raise*
20kg x 8
20kg x 8
Personal comment: _Up 5 kg from last week. Great!_

*Lying close grip barbell triceps extensions*
40kg x 12
50kg x 10
70kg x 10
Personal comment: _Was gonna take a few more sets on 70kg but needed to move on to the next spot._

*Triceps pushdown*
36kg x 8
36kg x 8
36kg x 8
Personal comment: _Slight strength increase since last time. Felt heavy though._

*How I feel:* Healthy, depressed.
*Sides:* nothing.
*Other:* Everything still sucks at home. I don't function well at work. Last pin was set yesterday, hope the aftermath won't affect my emotions too much when things are like this.

----------


## pinnacle_shine

Dude first of all what an impressive shoulder workout! I have been lifting longer than you I believe, and I believe compared to your numbers you've posted I lift more weight for the most part, BUT dude I am so impressed with your shoulder workout! That upright barbell row weight is HEAVY! Also your front plate raise strength is off the charts! There are not a lot of people that can do sets with a 45 there! Finally, is your 'lying close grip barbell triceps extension' exercise a close grip bench press or is it more of a skullcrusher exercise? I am a bit confused there. Either way, you've got another very impressive lift chalked up with it!

I'm sorry to hear about the problems at home. My only advice is if your cycle IS NOT the reason for the problems then I would maybe consider extending another couple weeks until things can hopefully get sorted out. If the steroids have something to do with the fighting then obviously disregard the above sentence. I know its easy for me to say this on the other side of the fence, but things will have to get better eventually. Just try to keep a cool head and maybe you two can start to fix whatever problem(s) there are. I am rooting for you bro! I spent a good amount of time reading your entire log from post 1 till now, and am a fan of your writing. Good luck with everything bro.

One last thing... I see that you are an electronic music artist. Do you create music of the trance genre? If so I'd love to hear some of your work. If its dank stuff then I'd like to buy some of it and listen to it on me iPod while beasting in the gym.

----------


## pinnacle_shine

Oh yeah almost forgot! I think its time to post those progress pics! Like today! I want to see what kind of progress/changes you experienced as I am in the early stages of my very first cycle as well.

----------


## Brohim

Start your PCT 2 weeks after last pin not 3. You should really do Nolvadex and Clomid. If you only have HCG and nolva try to get some clomid.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

@pinnacle_shine : Thanx bro, nice words there. Yeah my shoulder exercises have definately been the ones with best progress, chest being the slowest (but getting there). The one you are asking about is a close grip bench press yes!

My wife and me have had problems for a while, I just though they had been sorted out, guess I was wrong. She said yesterday she was considering a divorce, I totally lost it, didn't think my body could react like it did when she said that. Then after that we talked about it and suddenly she had a change of heart, and today she is vacuuming the shit out of our apartment, singing and looking all happy. God damn, I don't quite understand all of this, but it's definately not because of the steroids . I haven't had any noticeable emotional sides due to this cycle. I did consider to extend the cycle, but did land on stopping here as planned. We'll see how this goes, I'm hoping for the best.

And yeah I am gonna get some pics taken for sure!! I want to get it taken in the gym, maybe tomorrow. 

@Brohim : Two weeks it is. I only have HCG and Nolva, will look into if clomid is available here.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

@pinnacle_shine : ... and I'll throw out a trance / housy tune soon as well !

----------


## HeadForTheHills

*****************
PROGRESS PICTURES
****************
*

Took a few pics today. The first one was taken at first pin. It's not very good, but hey at least that can only make me look better now, right?
Last pin was thursday, so I am expecting some gains the next few weeks still.

----------


## ironbeck

what h

----------


## C-BuZz

> [B]****************
> PROGRESS PICTURES
> ****************


What's the starting weight/end weight? I'm struggling to see improvements.. Could be the lighting.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

> What's the starting weight/end weight? I'm struggling to see improvements.. Could be the lighting.


I gained about 7kg (15 pounds) while losing fat, since first pin.

----------


## dooie

> ****************
> PROGRESS PICTURES
> ****************
> 
> 
> Took a few pics today. The first one was taken at first pin. It's not very good, but hey at least that can only make me look better now, right?
> Last pin was thursday, so I am expecting some gains the next few weeks still.
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=122003"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=122004"/><img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=122005"/>


Did u even workout before you started this cycle??
I've gained more size naturally over 3months than u have using juice over 9weeks? Either ur gear was fake/under dosed, or you just didn't eat (at all)

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Yes @dooie, but not this intense.
I have experienced some great strength increases throughout this (my first ever) cycle. 

My greatest gain so far is in strength. The biggest challenge has been diet, as I have had problems getting all the food down. Throughout my log I've been talking about it.
I guess the pictures doesn't show it too well, and people on this forum who are more experienced than me have better gains, both in strength and build, eat more and better, and so on, but I am actually quite satisfied with my results so far.

Thanx for all advice I've gotten during the cycle, I'll keep on lifting heavy and improve my diet, and we'll see where it goes.

----------


## Misery13

Great read. Love the stories.

----------


## freshmaker

And then..... He disappeared. I would love to know what happened next. Did he pct? How is his marriage? Did he keep his gains?

Damn.

----------


## dtex587

lol yeah I would like to know what happened with this guy as well, very entertaining read hfth.

----------


## HeadForTheHills

Now where was I ?

----------

